# DEUTZ D6006



## Bobby Jerden (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello I'm new here .I just bought an old D6006 I think 1973 and I am trying to find out all I can about the machine. this is my first air cooled tractor any and all information would be helpful Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Bobby, welcome to the tractor forum. 

The first place to check out is tractordata.com Then go on the internet and see what you can find. I saw a u-tube video of a D6006 pulling a disc harrow. That was a very noisy tractor (loud exhaust). Get some good hearing protection.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent tractor, the Deutz forum is from Denmark, but an excellent source of useful information. http://www.deutzforum.de/

After Deutz purchased Allis Chalmers' tractor division they sold a fair number of them in the US. Unfortunately they did not have a good sales and service network and soon discontinued their effort and sold the tractor line to AGCO and disappeared.

There are a couple of operating tips. Never lug an air cooled Deutz engine, and when working one run it on the governor so you make the rated power. The air cooled engines are more reliable than anything out there today, but have to be operated differently than what US agriculture is used to in a tractor, and no longer meet stringent EPA regs so have been discontinued in stationary and baler applications.

There is an oil cooler in the fan housing, be sure to keep it clean as the oil is also used as a cooling medium.

Yes, they are noisy because they have no dampening water jacket and the fins work like sound boards.


----------



## deutz_boy (Feb 1, 2018)

NEVER TURN IT UP!
These old 06 tractors where exceptionally reliable... as long as you leave the fuel pump alone. The tractor will overheat in a heartbeat if you try to make additional power. Aside from that, these tractors are know for being able to start up in very cold weather. (I would advise you don't use starting fluid) Your tractor has a plunger pump, which delievers a lot more fuel (when needed) than a rotary, which is what most American tractors have. In other words, its an excellent pump and makes for great low end torque.
The transmission is a Westinghouse, which is not quite as tough as the ZF transmissions that are used on the higher hp 06 tractors. It is from prior experience that I advise Cen-Pe-Co gear oil to be used in the tranny. You have drum brakes on this tractor, which will stop functioning if any oil should reach them. Overall, the tractor is a solid, reliable machine; and if taken care of, it will never die.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello,
I just purchase a D6206 with farmhand loader and need any technical advice you guys can provide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Eldog said:


> Hello,
> I just purchase a D6206 with farmhand loader and need any technical advice you guys can provide. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum eldog! What's wrong with your tractor?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

No problems so far, just wanting to know what to look for to prevent any issues. Lights were missing when purchased so I need some help with wiring up lights.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up a full set of manuals if you intend to keep the tractor. Pretty much bullet proof if operated correctly and not lugged. They are dead simple and require routine maintenance be performed as called for in the Operator's Manual. I have never known one to fail unless abused.
If you ever go into the engine keep in mind all the fasteners on load bearing components (heads, rods, mains) are torqued and then tightened an additional number of degrees to properly stretch the bolts so they withstand the higher operating temperatures at which these run. The repair manual is critical.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for the information l will make the purchase.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Can you tell me how much transmission oil my 6206 should hold?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum eldog! What's wrong with your tractor?


And I need help with adjusting the power spread wheels, thanks for any technical assistance


----------



## UnclePa (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a friend wanting me to work on/restore his D6006. It has been sitting in his barn for about 6 years. I've worked on cars and trucks, but never tractors, and never one that has sat unused for so long. How would you recommend I proceed?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

UnclePa said:


> I have a friend wanting me to work on/restore his D6006. It has been sitting in his barn for about 6 years. I've worked on cars and trucks, but never tractors, and never one that has sat unused for so long. How would you recommend I proceed?


Check diesel and replace battery, should start right up, don't crack fuel injectors unless completely necessary. Small amount of either is ok but don't go crazy 😉


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I disagree. Don't ever use ether on a 912 or 913 series engine. Darn good way to stretch the head bolts. Solving that problem is not a job for a backyard mechanic, and finding someone local who knows that engine may not be easy.


----------



## UnclePa (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks, y'all! So I don't need to worry about any diesel that has sat it in those years? Just make sure it has some?

Edit: Also, the only manual I've been able to find online in English is the Jensales one (or others that look like the same thing.) It seems kinda pricey. Is that about the best I can do for a manual?


----------



## UnclePa (Mar 8, 2021)

It has diesel and I replaced the battery. It cranks well but doesn't even act like it's going to start. Bled the fuel line at the pump and at the cylinders so I know fuel is getting that far. I've got an operator's manual so I'm pretty sure I'm following the right starting procedure. Unfortunately the manual is missing the last 2 pages which includes the troubleshooting page. I understand the warning against ether but what other options do I have?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

deutz_boy said:


> NEVER TURN IT UP!
> These old 06 tractors where exceptionally reliable... as long as you leave the fuel pump alone. The tractor will overheat in a heartbeat if you try to make additional power. Aside from that, these tractors are know for being able to start up in very cold weather. (I would advise you don't use starting fluid) Your tractor has a plunger pump, which delievers a lot more fuel (when needed) than a rotary, which is what most American tractors have. In other words, its an excellent pump and makes for great low end torque.
> The transmission is a Westinghouse, which is not quite as tough as the ZF transmissions that are used on the higher hp 06 tractors. It is from prior experience that I advise Cen-Pe-Co gear oil to be used in the tranny. You have drum brakes on this tractor, which will stop functioning if any oil should reach them. Overall, the tractor is a solid, reliable machine; and if taken care of, it will never die.


How do you keep rodents from building nest in the oil cooler area?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Excellent tractor, the Deutz forum is from Denmark, but an excellent source of useful information. Deutz Forum
> 
> After Deutz purchased Allis Chalmers' tractor division they sold a fair number of them in the US. Unfortunately they did not have a good sales and service network and soon discontinued their effort and sold the tractor line to AGCO and disappeared.
> 
> ...


Any advice for keeping mice from building nest in the cooling fan housing?


----------



## bubbagoat (Nov 10, 2019)

I use moth balls, smells bad, but better than chewed up wiring and nests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Now I’m looking for the hood latches for my D6206 and replacement light sockets for the indicator light panel, any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> How do you keep rodents from building nest in the oil cooler area?


Irish Spring soap will keep the mice from building nest under the oil cooler housing.


----------

